# Amplificador Adcom gfa555 "transistores"



## matias2504 (Abr 10, 2016)

Hola a todos los del foro saludos ! 
Bueno muchachos me he decicdido a armar una potencia,la misma es la Adcom gfa555,mas abajo dejo el esquema,el tema es el siguiente,esta potencia lleva en la salida transistores 2sd424 y su complementario 2sb554,estos son metalicos (to3),pero yo no los consigo aqui y tengo en mi poder mjl21194 y mjl21193,segun el datasheet se pueden reemplazar,el tema es que no quisiera perder las caracteristicas de este amplificador,el diseño es del maestro Nelson Pass y segun el test escucha el ampli es una bestia tanto en calidad (muy pocos lo han podido superar) como en potencia.
Dejo el manual de servicio del mismo,para que ustedes vean el circuito y sus caracteristicas y a ver si puedo colocar los mjl en lugar de los originales,claro como dije antes no quisiera perder sus cualidades,ustedes que opinan ?
Saludos amigos y quedo a la espera de comentarios !
Cracteristicas http://www.hifiengine.com/manual_library/adcom/gfa-555.shtml


----------



## josco (Abr 10, 2016)

por que no pruebas a conseguir 2sc5200 y 2sa1943 solo que hay que cuidar que no sean piratas por que eso abunda por todas partes. los to-3  2sd424 y 2sb554 ya estan descontinuados y ya solo hay piratas en algunas tiendas.


----------



## matias2504 (Abr 10, 2016)

josco dijo:


> por que no pruebas a conseguir 2sc5200 y 2sa1943 solo que hay que cuidar que no sean piratas por que eso abunda por todas partes. los to-3  2sd424 y 2sb554 ya estan descontinuados y ya solo hay piratas en algunas tiendas.



Hola como vas,gracias por responder,Entiendo lo que dices,pero si es por eso,les coloco los mjl que tengo que son originales,pertenecian a una potencia RAM,pero justamente lo que pregunto es si al colocar estos el circuito pierde alguna caracteristica o alguna cualidad,no hay que olvidar que los originales son metalicos tipo TO3 y segun he oido y he leido (no estoy seguro que sea asi) los de encapsulado metalico "suenan" mejor.
Bueno amigos sigo con esta cuestion !


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 10, 2016)

matias2504 dijo:


> Hola como vas,gracias por responder,Entiendo lo que dices,pero si es por eso,les coloco los mjl que tengo que son originales,pertenecian a una potencia RAM,pero justamente lo que pregunto es si al colocar estos el circuito pierde alguna caracteristica o alguna cualidad,no hay que olvidar que los originales son metalicos tipo TO3 y _*segun he oido y he leido (no estoy seguro que sea asi) los de encapsulado metalico "suenan" mejor.*_
> Bueno amigos sigo con esta cuestion !


----------



## josco (Abr 10, 2016)

sean metalicos o cuadrados no cambia el sonido es exactamente lo mismo no hay diferencia que notes al menos ha oido.


----------



## matias2504 (Abr 10, 2016)

Gracias fogonazo y Josco...AJAJAJ me encanta en NO rotundo de fogonazo ! acompañado de una gran figura...
Bueno entonces pudo colocar los mjl en lugar de los originales,cierto? 
Para los que vieron el diagrama,pregunto,van derechitos los mjl o habra que modificar algo en el circuito ???
Saludos !


----------

